# Bazooka Joe's CFS and video thread.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Watch this space. It is all going to happen here. Unless Joe is chicken. :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Well played.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Watch this space. It is all going to happen here. Unless Joe is chicken. :whistling2:


That might get the ball rolling!!:thumbsup:
Unless he puts the chicken in a Taco!:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so this is the thread to watch :sweatdrop:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Its like watching paint dry :whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

What are we watching


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> What are we watching


Nothing, Absolutely Nothing :yawn: Come on Joe, Give us something to watch.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ill get the popcorn ready. Couldnt you just keep your sprayer/pump in a trailer with a bunch of compound and then run the hose through the windows and then you wouldnt have to clean up you could just go job to job with it in your tailer without lugging it in and out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> What are we watching


A Mexican that's faster than a mare! Don't blink ! This vid will be short !

A Blur . :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Watch this space. It is all going to happen here. Unless Joe is chicken. :whistling2:


 
The pressure, ok felons and ex British Felons (down Unda)

right now I am just doing commercial work quite choppy and no cfs at this time, sorry fellas no popcorn and a show at this time, as a Headliner Redliner I am quite busy so please be patient.

Crazy all day I been thinking how the Gaz is going to turn up the heat on me and its a 100 above


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> A Mexican that's faster than a mare! Don't blink ! This vid will be short !
> 
> A Blur . :yes:


Getting snotty on me Moe?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Getting snotty on me Moe?


Pfft .....I can dig deeper than that!! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> The pressure, ok felons and ex British Felons (down Unda)
> 
> right now I am just doing commercial work quite choppy and no cfs at this time, sorry fellas no popcorn and a show at this time, as a Headliner Redliner I am quite busy so please be patient.
> 
> Crazy all day I been thinking how the Gaz is going to turn up the heat on me and its a 100 above


 If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with bulschitt.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with bulschitt.


 
Ah hahaha ha, Im so remembering that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with bulschitt.


hey Willy where did you come from anyway, where is your video?

you trying to daffle 
or bazzle 



Bulchit what? don't jump cause someone says jump

Root of all this is Gaz is still pissed I called Tom out, where is Tom and his factory Video?

Maybe you should ask him if he baffled caz and Gaz with Bulchitt


Trim Tex Joe asked him a question no reply? Why

don't give a fuk if anyone thinks I\m a lesser taper at all


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey Willy where did you come from anyway, where is your video?
> 
> you trying to daffle
> or bazzle
> ...


 do what!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> do what!


Chill Joe !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey Willy where did you come from anyway, where is your video?
> 
> you trying to daffle
> or bazzle
> ...


Who said you was the lesser taper ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Careful on that plank Joe!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gq8bUQzWcs


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Careful on that plank Joe!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gq8bUQzWcs


Typical union job. Three guys standing around watching one guy work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Typical union job. Three guys standing around watching Joe work.


......


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

but they had there hard hats on...:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey Willy where did you come from anyway, where is your video?
> 
> you trying to daffle
> or bazzle
> ...


Wow, a bit sensitive aren't we. I no longer work Joe, but here's a couple links to my last job I posted up on my webspace.

http://scotthansen.net/altabates

http://scotthansen.net/altabates2

This soffit is all 16 ga hung off a unistrut grid above, because the deck is 23' up.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It reminds me of a PT classic,,,,
http://youtu.be/LmxK8Y5n-a4


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No one said your a lesser taper Joe, Its just to date, There's actually no evidence you are one, We all have no problem posting pics of jobs or ourselves, How about you post a pic of your work gear and truck then


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Bit of info in this old news letter:

http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Aug07.htm

Some of our local suppliers and a couple shots of assembly.

We have since moved to here:

Facebook pic


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tomg said:


> Bit of info in this old news letter:
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Aug07.htm
> 
> ...


wish I had a shop like that....would make some cool ice tools:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Wow, a bit sensitive aren't we. I no longer work Joe, but here's a couple links to my last job I posted up on my webspace.
> 
> http://scotthansen.net/altabates
> 
> ...


I've never dealt with metal stud work . But It does look like fun . Nice job Willy !:thumbsup:



cazna said:


> No one said your a lesser taper Joe, Its just to date, There's actually no evidence you are one, We all have no problem posting pics of jobs or ourselves, How about you post a pic of your work gear and truck then


I don't have to see Joe's tools or his truck to tell this! They are MADE IN THE USA!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I've never dealt with metal stud work . But It does look like fun . Nice job Willy !:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to see Joe's tools or his truck to tell this! They are MADE IN THE USA!:yes:


GM Ford Drywall Master Tape Tech and some Columbia

Wife has two GM


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> GM Ford Drywall Master Tape Tech and some Columbia
> 
> Wife has two GM


I could have almost guessed that !:yes: :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> No one said your a lesser taper Joe, Its just to date, There's actually no evidence you are one, We all have no problem posting pics of jobs or ourselves, How about you post a pic of your work gear and truck then


 
too sad was thinking of you Badgers, wolverines and Dingos when I did a Chalet Rocky Mountain Style, my cam and Camera are at home what a pisser, I still am a long way from home....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well sorry I blurted out on the Gang, never seen so much teeth lookit slinger posting a video.....

Thinking Gaz sat up all night thinking on his next snakes and ladders move, trubble with Moore and his snotty:jester: attitude sheesh..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I could have almost guessed that !:yes: :yes:


keep North America working


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love ya Joe ! I would hate to see you fade ! We are all in the same boat! We need to stick together !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> keep North America working


THANK YOU ! You crazy Mexican!!! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> keep North America working


So, you support NAFTA that HW Bush brokered and Clinton signed?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> So, you support NAFTA that HW Bush brokered and Clinton signed?


Your a cali willy! PINKO! OH!!!! ZIPP.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> So, you support NAFTA that HW Bush brokered and Clinton signed?


Canada is USA , no. 1 Trading


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Canada is USA , no. 1 Trading


 Yeah, but North America also includes Mexico, so are you okay with that?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Yeah, but North America also includes Mexico, so are you okay with that?


its a bit of a double edged sword, if ya blow MX out of the pic you have Moore down 


at the boarder smuggling them in









, if you give them some industry it keeps em from pal n up with Moore
not excited they turn it out for pesos and we pay big notes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> its a bit of a double edged sword, if ya blow MX out of the pic you have Moore down
> 
> 
> at the boarder smuggling them in
> ...


Between the back pain and leg pains I May have to do just that If I want to stay In the trade.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I forgot not only is there Moore there is


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Not even a pic yet!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Not even a pic yet!



just got home Moore Job coming soon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just got home Moore Job coming soon


Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just got home Moore Job coming soon


What state you in joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What state you in joe?


sober state now


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Kansas?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mr.brightstar said:


> kansas?


ny


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ny


Even a small pic of your junk Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Even a small pic of your junk Joe?


will do


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Even a small pic of your junk Joe?





Bazooka-Joe said:


> will do


 
Oh no please don't Joe, The last thing I want to see is a pic of your backside :icon_sad::hang::jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

trying t upload pic having a bit of time at it will try later


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> trying t upload pic having a bit of time at it will try later


He's just being a tease guys!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> trying t upload pic having a bit of time at it will try later


640X480 Will take . Anything larger you will need to down size .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

some of my gear sprayer not in yet


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Joe :thumbup::clap:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So who makes that green taper ? Is that something you bought from China ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A good start Joe :thumbsup:. Now lets see them running:yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> A good start Joe :thumbsup:. Now lets see them running:yes:.


He's faster than a mare ! I wouldn't blink If I were you ! :jester:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

So, Joe, if you had to get rid of every tool in that pic except one, which one would it be??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> So, Joe, if you had to get rid of every tool in that pic except one, which one would it be??


am happy with all


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> So who makes that green taper ? Is that something you bought from China ?


Thats Apla Tech Moore.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thats Apla Tech Moore.


try running without the flow valve, less wear on the pump


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Joe I thought you hated apla tech ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

What happened to the alpha rep who was going to have his crew chime in on the other cfs thread? 
Maybe Joe can show us how Iit's done


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Joe I thought you hated apla tech ?


actually don't like apla-tech, 
I got a some gear from them before i hated them


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic said:


> What happened to the alpha rep who was going to have his crew chime in on the other cfs thread?
> Maybe Joe can show us how Iit's done


I am not that good with the taper, but can out run Gazman Austrailia swinging cfs angles, faster than a Mare, ole Gaz has to speed his vids up to keep up to me

Homies try to catch me but ya caint..................................wait


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I am not that good with the taper, but can out run Gazman Austrailia swinging cfs angles, faster than a Mare, ole Gaz has to speed his vids up to keep up to me
> 
> Homies try to catch me but ya caint..................................wait


I don't have a problem with that Joe, I am waiting for my lessons. I only get the CFS out if we have top angles, and seeing that most of our work has cornice that is not very often. So I definitely have my L plates on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I don't have a problem with that Joe, I am waiting for my lessons. I only get the CFS out if we have top angles, and seeing that most of our work has cornice that is not very often. So I definitely have my L plates on.


kidding, its as you say when the type of job comes up I use it


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

cfs ? Cubic feet per second? Cronic fatigue syndrome?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> cfs ? Cubic feet per second? Cronic fatigue syndrome?


continuous fukn stress


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> continuous fukn stress


OH. I can relate. We were busy working 7 days a week all fall. Even had some evening crews coming in. And it still wasn't fast enough for some of the Uber - Rich folks who wanted their McMansions done for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> OH. I can relate. We were busy working 7 days a week all fall. Even had some evening crews coming in. And it still wasn't fast enough for some of the Uber - Rich folks who wanted their McMansions done for Thanksgiving.


it means Continuous Flow System

not sure who named it but Renegades Muddy buggy was the first


----------

